# Ipad vs iPad Pro



## hugofrance (20 Janvier 2019)

*Bonjour/Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens d'avoir 18 ans, et j'aimerais me faire un petit plaisir, en me prenant un nouvel iPad.

Je voulais d'abord renouveler mon iPhone 7 Plus que j'ai depuis un peu plus de 2 ans, mais celui-ci est encore parfaitement fonctionnel, et ne présente aucun ralentissement, je ne verrais donc aucune utilité à le changer...

Vient alors, mon idée de me prendre un iPad, mais je suis encore au milieu d'une décision, soit me prendre l'ipad classique, ou alors le dernier iPad Pro.

Je suis tomber sur une offre d'amazon : ref=crt_ewc_img_srh_1*
Honnêtement, je suis bien entendu plus motivé pour prendre le pro, j'ai juste peur que la capacité ne suffira pas, étant donné que je ferais essentiellement de la navigation internet, youtube, et les jeux vidéo.

Si je compte me l'offrir, ce sera d'ici une bonne semaine, j'ai beaucoup de choses à faire durant ce temps, entre le passage de mon permis, mais aussi beaucoup de travail...

Pour ceux qui ont le dernier iPad, qu'en pensez-vous ?
Et quel est votre config (écran, capacité ?) ?

Pour info je vais aux USA d'ici un mois, je ne sais pas si c'est encore intéressant à l'heure actuelle...

Merci par Avance !


----------



## hugofrance (21 Janvier 2019)

Petit passage complémentaire que j'ai pas mis plus haut :

Je précise aussi que je pense pas me procurer d'Apple Pencil, du moins j'en ait pas l'utilité dans les premiers temps je pense.


J'ai également fait un comparatif avec l'iPad de la génération précédente, en 10,5" avec 256 GB, je le paierais 834,99 €.


Je ne pense pas partir sur la grande taille d'écran, que je trouve de mon propre avis personnel, un peu trop encombrant, et moins pratique à l'utilisation, en connaissance de cause mes parents ont l'iPad Pro de première génération avec la grande taille d'écran, que je trouve trop grand.


Le soucis pour la décision, restera pour moi la capacité de stockage.

D'un côté ce sera une machine "secondaire", j'ai deja mon MBP sur lequel je stocke toutes mes donnés.


J'ai simplement peur que 64 GB soit trop juste pour les jeux...


Je viens aussi de regarder le stockage de mon IPhone 7 +.
Les applications qui me prennent le plus de place sont :
Les photos -> 10 GO
Snapchat -> 1,20 GO
Instagram -> 1 GO

Ensuite j'ai 2 jeux qui font environ 1 GO chacun, le restant des jeux sont vraiment peu gourmands en capacité.

J'attends tout de même vos réponses quand à ces points.


----------



## Bartolomeo (21 Janvier 2019)

Si la place au jeu est importante dans ton utilisation : iPad Pro.
Sinon, classique.


----------



## hugofrance (21 Janvier 2019)

Oui, les jeux prendront une place important dans mon projet d'achat.

Sauf que j'hésite, entre le modèle, et le stockage...
J'hésite car j'ai entendu dire que le dernier iPad Pro était très fragile, et pouvait se ''briser'' facilement...


----------



## Bartolomeo (22 Janvier 2019)

Refurb  l'ami ! 

Pas obligé de prendre le tout dernier ... 
Après il est fragile ... si tu joues pas au frisbee avec, ça devrait aller, tu crois pas ?


----------



## hugofrance (22 Janvier 2019)

Merci de ta réponse.

Le dernier iPad Pro, m'intéresse, de part son écran bord à bord, Face ID, la barre comme sur la gamme X des iPhone...
J'ai juste aussi un peu peur de passer à côté d'un super objet high-tech...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Janvier 2019)

c'est certain que le face ID est top


----------



## hugofrance (22 Janvier 2019)

C'est surtout ces nouveautés qui me donnent envie, sinon je partirais directement sur un iPad Pro 10.5".


----------

